# Carpet Racing in Jackson, Mississippi



## Three (Feb 18, 2005)

Winter carpet season is getting under way in Flowood Mississippi. Every Saturday starts at 2pm.

CRC carpet, CRC click track barriers.

12th scale (17.5 blinky)
Touring (17.5 blinky)
????

Come one, come all 

Three of a kind make a class


http://www.nitrotoysandhobbies.com/


Check them out, Great track and lots of pit space.


----------



## Three (Feb 18, 2005)

*Track is gone. Ripped up the carpet and put down dirt. Oh the humanity!!!!*


----------

